# Happy Birthday dvsDave



## Chris15 (Nov 5, 2011)

Since it's already your birthday down here, hope you have a great one...


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Dave!

~Dave


----------



## Scarrgo (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!

Sean...


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay, late as usual...

Go Dave! It's your birthday! Getcha groove on! Get funky! Go Dave....

aaaaand on and on til the break of dawn.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2012)

Here we go again... seems like it was just yesterday that we sent you all the messages above. 

You may be 29 years old, but the good news is your still immature at heart. 

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 6, 2012)

Not too immature since he voted today!

Happy Birthday.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday, slightly late.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 6, 2013)

We almost let our fearless leader slip his birthday under the radar...
Hope it was a great one...


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2013)

He's 30 now. 

Happy birthday!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 7, 2013)

Watch out, he's catching up with some of the rest of us.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 8, 2013)

So today is my turn to wish our benevolent whatever a happy something or other, I think someone should do this every day so this post will always be the top news story here. At least for a year or two, it might stop being fun then.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 7, 2014)

Should this be an annual tradition in wishing our devious one a happy birthday?


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 7, 2014)

Of course it should be!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2015)

Time to drag out this tired old thread again. Happy Birthday to our Benevolent Dictator @dvsDave 

You're what... 12 this year?


----------



## JohnD (Nov 6, 2015)

Well dang, I was just getting ready to post a question "Where are the LDI vids!!!" but I can't do that now since it is a special day, well, there is always tomorrow. Yes, I realize he has a real life and a real job and all that other grown up stuff.


----------



## egilson1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Michael K (Nov 6, 2015)

Happy slightly belated birthday Dave!


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 7, 2016)

You almost got away with this going under the radar this year...
So I hope yesterday was a good one Mister Benevolent Dictator Sir


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 7, 2016)

D'oh, I only tagged him on Facebook! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## EdSavoie (Nov 7, 2016)

Huh. I see this has become some kind of forum tradition on here. Happy birthday Dave!


----------



## Scarrgo (Nov 7, 2016)

And a Happy Birthday to the Dictator Sir....

A day late and a dollar short...

Sean...


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2016)

EdSavoie said:


> Huh. I see this has become some kind of forum tradition on here. Happy birthday Dave!


Yes and it's becoming more of a tradition to be late in posting to the thread.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a gut feeling that it was originally @MistressRach that started the trend.

... I think back then there were significantly fewer mini Silvernails to keep her busy and she had more "free time"...


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 6, 2017)

Best wishes to our benevolent dictator for another year


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2017)

It's time to find this old thread again and wish @dvsDave a Happy Birthday!


----------



## EdSavoie (Nov 6, 2017)

My god, it's already that time of year again?

Happy birthday @dvsDave !


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 6, 2017)

I hope you enjoyed another trip around the sun. Here's to many more!


----------



## JohnD (Nov 8, 2017)

"Hippo barfday do you,
Hippo barfday do you,
Hippo barfday dear dvs
Hippo barfday do you."
There, I was just drinking to your health, cheers. Suitably late to boot.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 8, 2017)

Yepper- HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!! Woo hoo, yippy ky yay!!!


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 9, 2017)

JohnD said:


> "Hippo barfday do you,
> Hippo barfday do you,
> Hippo barfday dear dvs
> Hippo barfday do you."
> There, I was just drinking to your health, cheers. Suitably late to boot.



Allergic to sobriety?... an understandable problem 

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. It's very much appreciated.


----------

